# General > Application Testing >  Cannot Create Folder

## marc.borras

Hi everyone:
I have a simple script that perfectly works on a computer. The script is written in VBScript and ran using UFT (Unified Functional Testing).



```
Option Explicit
Dim objFSO, objFolder, strDirectory

strDirectory = "My_Path" 
Set objFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set objFolder = objFSO.CreateFolder(strDirectory)
```

However, when I try to run this code on another computer it didn't work. I changed the path to another path which corresponds to the new computer. The surprise comes when I try to run the code without using the variable strDirectory:



```
Option Explicit
Dim objFSO, objFolder, strDirectory

strDirectory = "Path" 
Set objFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set objFolder = objFSO.CreateFolder("My_Path")
```

which works fine in the new computer.

Does anyone know why is this happening? How can a script work in a computer but not in another computer? And moreover, how can the script work in this new computer when not using the strDirectory variable to store the path?

----------

